# Timesaving shortcut for adding books to collections



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

You may have already discovered this but I thought I would mention it just in case:

So, you've moved a whole lot of books to your Kindle Home page(s). You've made Collections and you have to add your books one at a time to each collection.

Normally you would highlight the book on your Home page, move the controller to the right, select 'add to collection', scroll to the appropriate collection, click 'add to this collection', *scroll down to 'Done'*. It takes you back to the 'add to collection page'. You have to click left on the 5-way controller or click "Back" to get back to the Home page.

To cut out the long _*scroll down to 'Done'*_, when you get to this point, just hit the "Back" button twice. It takes you back to the page you were on at the Home screen so you can add the next book without the long scroll down to "Done".

Hope I've made sense.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea to re-post that, especially for K1 to K3 newbies.  I can't tell you how many books I'd done when I first got the K2 2.5 software before someone posted that tip. *SO* much faster!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Great idea to re-post that, especially for K1 to K3 newbies. I can't tell you how many books I'd done when I first got the K2 2.5 software before someone posted that tip. *SO* much faster!


Oh, sorry, I didn't know it had been posted before. And, here, I was thinking I discovered it all by myself. LOL.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't know it had been posted before. And, here, I was thinking I discovered it all by myself. LOL.


I'm sorry dearie, I didn't mean to make it sound like I was slapping down your efforts. It really *was* a good thing to post. It's been quite a long while since it was mentioned so with all the new K3 owners, it's a super tip to mention!









and I'm really glad your K3 came today. Hope you get enough sleep tonight before leaving so freakin' early for the trip tomorrow morning.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I used that back twice trick when I started and then I realized that it was faster when I was sorting a lot of books to start in the collection and use the add/remove books from this collection.  It lists all your books and you check the ones that belong.  Then all of them are added at once.


----------



## Jobee87 (Aug 17, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> I used that back twice trick when I started and then I realized that it was faster when I was sorting a lot of books to start in the collection and use the add/remove books from this collection. It lists all your books and you check the ones that belong. Then all of them are added at once.


I discovered that too over the weekend. Very helpful. I thought thats what this thread was going to be about, haha.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

This is the first time I ever heard of that tip, too! 

Instead, I was just hitting "home" after adding the book to the proper collection. That works if you don't have too many collections (I just have 4).


----------



## richcb (Aug 3, 2010)

Great tip. Very useful to a Kindle newcomer like myself. Thanks.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I was wishing for a shortcut for that very thing earlier today.  I even tried hitting the "D", on theoutside chance that it would instantly bring me there but no luck.  You've made my day, DD!  

Melissa


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Another tip.  If you are entering in a whole page of books to the one collection, eg Author, get to the pages where those books are, select menu and then select 'add all on this page'. Even if you then have to 'deselect' a few it is worth it.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, Pushka, I may be able to use you tip, as well.  My thumb got tired after a while setting up then moving the books into collections so I stopped but there are still more to be done.

Melissa


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'm sorry dearie, I didn't mean to make it sound like I was slapping down your efforts. It really *was* a good thing to post. It's been quite a long while since it was mentioned so with all the new K3 owners, it's a super tip to mention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, I didn't take it that way at all. Don't worry. Having trouble sleeping so I opened my iPad to check in here. I think I'm too excited about my Kindle and the trip.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I used that back twice trick when I started and then I realized that it was faster when I was sorting a lot of books to start in the collection and use the add/remove books from this collection. It lists all your books and you check the ones that belong. Then all of them are added at once.


Oh, that's cool. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I found that after adding my books to the collections, all I have to do is hit the Home key and it takes me back with the collection saved.


----------

